# Barnett Black Widow,or Barnett Diablo?



## Banica Silviu Alexandru

Hello!I want to buy my first slingshot,and use it for hunting pidgeons,rabbits,and pheasants.

I have never used a slingshot,but i think that with practice,i can make some kills.

What do you advice me to buy between black widow and diablo,both made by barnett?i dont have time or patience to make my own,and to buy from here from one of the guys who build them,it would be to expensive as i live in Romania.

So,witch one do you advise me to buy?is there really a difference between the two slingshots in terms of shooting?witch one is more adequate to shooting?does the extra money for the diablo really add some extras comparing with the black widow?

In the near future,i waant to change the stock tubes with some theraband tubes.witch collor do you think i should choose,for doing hunt?

Sorry for grammar!

By the way,great forum,i really like it!


----------



## flipgun

Neither. Get a Scout from SimpleShot. Not really that much more money and a danged sight better shooter.


----------



## Slingshot Silas

flipgun said:


> Neither. Get a Scout from SimpleShot. Not really that much more money and a danged sight better shooter.


What Flipgun said.

Welcome to the forum, by the way. Barnette makes decent slingshots (in my opinion), but I personally would not buy another one. I bought a Cobra model when I got re-acquainted with slingshots through this forum. I took mine back. Those red bands that came on mine were WAY too strong. I shook so bad trying to pull them back, I seriously doubt I could have hit the side of a barn with it.

Save your money, and get something like the Scout that Flipgun was talking about. You will probably be happier in the long run. And, it is not difficult to make your own. It does not have to look perfect either. It don't have to be made out of a fork from a tree. These guys are making some great stuff using man-made materials. Plus, everywhere I go, I look at items and wonder if I could make a slingshot out of them. I see slingshots everywhere now! LOL.

Welcome,

SSS


----------



## Imperial

get the one with the curb feelers, it looks so fukn cool ! ! !


----------



## wll

Banica Silviu Alexandru said:


> Hello!I want to buy my first slingshot,and use it for hunting pidgeons,rabbits,and pheasants.
> 
> I have never used a slingshot,but i think that with practice,i can make some kills.
> 
> What do you advice me to buy between black widow and diablo,both made by barnett?i dont have time or patience to make my own,and to buy from here from one of the guys who build them,it would be to expensive as i live in Romania.
> 
> So,witch one do you advise me to buy?is there really a difference between the two slingshots in terms of shooting?witch one is more adequate to shooting?does the extra money for the diablo really add some extras comparing with the black widow?
> 
> In the near future,i waant to change the stock tubes with some theraband tubes.witch collor do you think i should choose,for doing hunt?
> 
> Sorry for grammar!
> 
> By the way,great forum,i really like it!


Barnett is a nice sling but the tubes MUST be taken off and another attachment method used for sure. The tubes that come with it are very, very heavy and any commercial ammo that you see in the box stores is too light. 1/2" steel is very minimum i would use with those tubes.

The other thing is the fork width on that sling is kind of small for a TTF arrangement with tubes that big IMHO.

Like other have said the Scout is a very good sling and flats and tubes can be used.

OOOOOOoooo I might ad..... the pouch that comes with the Black Widow is big enough to put a VW Beetle in... get rid of that thing for sure !

wll


----------



## Emitto

Scout or a free tree branch!

Slingshots are fun to shoot AND build. Go for it!

Cheers mate.


----------



## Banica Silviu Alexandru

First,let me tell big tnx for all the answers!

The problem,if i can call it like this,is that here in Romania, we have only a coupple of brands that are being sell..we dont have the scout and other brands well knowed by every one here.and to buy one from ebay or elswere would be too expensive with all the taxes,and i really dont want to pay too much for a slingshot.like an ideea the black widow here is 30 euros and the diablo like 50 or 60 euros.the most selled and known in my country are barnetts slingshots,some china ones in crome finish and that is kinda all you can buy for the money...

There are also some handmade ones,but honestly i like barnetts way more.i like them because of theirs look.they look more modern(i am 26years old so maybe thats why i like them more) than the other ones that i can buy here.

Maybe later on,i will build one myself,but now i want to choose one from the two: black widow,or the diablo?

So,if anyone could tell me what to choose between the two mentioned by me,it would be great.and the reason why.

Thank you!


----------



## wll

First,let me tell big tnx for all the answers!

The problem,if i can call it like this,is that here in Romania, we have only a coupple of brands that are being sell..we dont have the scout and other brands well knowed by every one here.and to buy one from ebay or elswere would be too expensive with all the taxes,and i really dont want to pay too much for a slingshot.like an ideea the black widow here is 30 euros and the diablo like 50 or 60 euros.the most selled and known in my country are barnetts slingshots,some china ones in crome finish and that is kinda all you can buy for the money...

There are also some handmade ones,but honestly i like barnetts way more.i like them because of theirs look.they look more modern(i am 26years old so maybe thats why i like them more) than the other ones that i can buy here.

Maybe later on,i will build one myself,but now i want to choose one from the two: black widow,or the diablo?

So,if anyone could tell me what to choose between the two mentioned by me,it would be great.and the reason why.

Thank you!

I would get the Black Widow. it is a very strong frame and built well. You can also turn the grip around and attach any type rubber you want using a gypsy tie, (turning the grip around allows for a 1+ inch in draw length also). The Gypsy tie increases band/ tube life over the box store commercial method ----- using a gypsy tie enables you to shoot OTT so tube/band congestion is not an issue.

Here is a pic of one of my Black Widows done up as I described above. A very nice sling !









wll


----------



## JonM

:yeahthat: Welcome aboard.


----------



## am'z

30-60 EU?

Import a Scout gen 2 from Germany... it will cost you 40-50 EU probably with shipment.

It's more compact, more accurate & powerful in the stock configuration, and will be cheaper in the longer term use... Additionally it will let you to easily search for your shooting setup as the attachment method is fast and simple, it has wide and high forks and is really, really hard to brake...

TBG (thera-band gold) is present world wide in fitness stores (as it's used for training and rehabilitation use)... and by buying few meters you will be in stock for a looong period of time.

Since after few months you will probably feel that these writsrockets are not enough, you will feel the desire for a decent flipper (trust me) - I feel that I did a mistake by buying a diablo pro, since a hand made flipper is far much superior with maintenance (especially in countries with small/no slingshot community), portability and setup adjustment.

If you will buy a Barnett, save the pouch (I have tested it with 15mm steel balls and hex nuts m10 its quite accurate with double TBG).

PM me and i'll link you with the proper store.


----------



## JediMike

You ever notice how this forum gets a lot of questions about Barnett products that mention the brand name several times, and are always from people with low post counts who disappear after asking the questions?


----------



## am'z

Seems it's a moment desire...

Wysłane z mojego SM-G350 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Banica Silviu Alexandru

JediMike said:


> You ever notice how this forum gets a lot of questions about Barnett products that mention the brand name several times, and are always from people with low post counts who disappear after asking the questions?


Mate,I am right here! 

I decided to make a slingshot all by myself!

I used the template of bill hays patriot slingshot and i made one.i have put theraband black tubes on it.later on,i will buy the diablo because i like it more than the black widow.

If i dont write,it doesnt necessary means that i am no longer here.i read the forum every other day.cheers!


----------



## am'z

Ahhh. You made a mature decision there with a selfmade slingshot. Respect mate.

Wysłane z mojego SM-G350 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## JediMike

Banica Silviu Alexandru said:


> Mate,I am right here!


Excellent! Welcome!


----------



## Mr-W

What the guys said... Get a scout. "When in doubt - grab the scout"

Mr-S


----------

